# I found a new dog food at a great price



## Jody Hawk (Nov 29, 2008)

I've been feeding my beagles the black bag of Black Gold but here lately the price has really gone up. I found this other dog food called Country Value and it has pretty much the same ingredients (meat meal based) as the Black Gold and it's the 26/18 formula just like the Black Gold. It's $6 less per bag, I paid $18.49 plus tax for a 50 lb. bag. Just curious if anyone feeds this? I'm gonna try it and see how they like it.


----------



## jessicay (Nov 29, 2008)

I have been looking for a new dog food also. Keep us posted! on how you like it.


----------



## manok (Nov 29, 2008)

Where do you buy it from ? 

Who stocks it ?


----------



## ugabulldog56 (Nov 29, 2008)

Everything I've read about this food says that it is made by Diamond Dog Food.  I think that its basically Diamond with a different bag.  Should be a decent food....keep us updated on what you think about it.


----------



## stev (Nov 29, 2008)

Its good food ,be carefull on the switch of dog food,for fear of upset stomach.I had to mix the food a little cause they didnt like the change.Mix the food 50/50 and lean more towards the new stuff as time goes on then .Wein them persay.thats what i had to do.


----------



## jessicay (Nov 29, 2008)

Diamond Dog Food, has always given my dogs the runs.


----------



## beagler man (Nov 29, 2008)

i use to feed the red bag of the same brand but in 2 months it went from 12.50 to 18.50 so i stop buying it.


----------



## beagler man (Nov 29, 2008)

old blue is what i buy now its 21p/18f 13.50 for a 50#bag


----------



## will hunt 4 food (Nov 29, 2008)

jessicay said:


> Diamond Dog Food, has always given my dogs the runs.


I'm having the same problem. Guess I'm going back to black gold. Some day I'll learn you find something that works stick with it.


----------



## jessicay (Nov 29, 2008)

will hunt 4 food said:


> I'm having the same problem. Guess I'm going back to black gold. Some day I'll learn you find something that works stick with it.



What kind of diamond did you try. I tried two different kinds. The first was a 32% protein and I can't remember the fat but it was high. The guy at the feed store told me that it would make my dogs poop less, but nope that did not happen. The bag was yellow and orange. I used it for about 6 months. Than I changed to diamond puppy the purple it wasn't any better. So know I don't know what to use.


----------



## will hunt 4 food (Nov 29, 2008)

jessicay said:


> What kind of diamond did you try. I tried two different kinds. The first was a 32% protein and I can't remember the fat but it was high. The guy at the feed store told me that it would make my dogs poop less, but nope that did not happen. The bag was yellow and orange. I used it for about 6 months. Than I changed to diamond puppy the purple it wasn't any better. So know I don't know what to use.



It's the same as the black gold I was feeding I think 26/18(the black bag). Mine go more and it's runny.


----------



## Dogmusher (Nov 30, 2008)

Unless your dogs have abslolute iron constitutions, diet changes will always result in runny stools.  It can last up to a week.  Even trying to change gradually doesn't always work.  I have yet to see dogs not adjust after a week.  Sometimes I've had poor results with food changes, like when I listened to some of my beagle friends in Maine and switched my whole sleddog kennel to Nutrina in order to save a few bucks.  Yikes, what a disaster that was.  Performance slipped and the stools they put out were massive.  Clean up was three times as much as with Eukanuba.  These days, with just the house dogs left, we buy Members Mark food from Sam's.  The dogs like it and it's fairly cheap.  The ingredients are good.


----------



## GA DAWG (Nov 30, 2008)

You get what you pay for when it comes to dog food!!!! Yall want em to stay slick and fat on not as much food..You'll stick with the black gold.


----------



## Nga. (Nov 30, 2008)

I fed the Sportsmix Black bag for years and watched it go from 15.75 to 24.00 so I switched to Black Gold now its pushing 24.00

I'm going back to the Sportsmix my dogs done much better on it than the BG.

every dog I own eats grass on BG, They never ate grass on the Sportsmix.


----------



## jessicay (Nov 30, 2008)

Nga. said:


> I fed the Sportsmix Black bag for years and watched it go from 15.75 to 24.00 so I switched to Black Gold now its pushing 24.00
> 
> I'm going back to the Sportsmix my dogs done much better on it than the BG.
> 
> every dog I own eats grass on BG, They never ate grass on the Sportsmix.




Who is the Sportsmix made by??


----------



## hoghunter81 (Nov 30, 2008)

I feed the sportsmix black bag also it is a 24/20. It has been a really good feed. I pay 20.79 bag.


----------



## waterdogs (Nov 30, 2008)

I feed Black Gold. It can go up to 30.00 dollars a bag and I will still feed it. My dog are important to me, so why feed them junk.


----------



## huntchesies (Nov 30, 2008)

I agree waterdogs.


----------



## mmaddox (Dec 2, 2008)

my dogs eat diamond dog food and they dont have the runs


----------



## bassfishga (Dec 3, 2008)

I used to buy Black Gold Black Bag 50# and it did go up to almost $30 per bag. $27.95 +tax at one place and $27.50 at the other place near me.
Then I switched to Diamond Hi Energy 50# $17.99 +tax and $19.99 +tax. I don't like the results as much. With getting pay cuts due to the economy it is not easy to keep paying $10 more per bag. I am sure lots of people are looking for alternate solutions in lots of areas to get by until things get better.


----------



## jessicay (Dec 3, 2008)

Yea, I know a breeder who has done alot of research on dog food she use to use purina pro plan until she started making her owe dog food. She said tring to feed 13 dogs plus puppies at 32 dollars a bag was going to break her. She says it is a little extra work but her dogs are worth it! She said her dogs have better coats, and they just act like they feel better.


----------



## crbrumbelow (Dec 3, 2008)

I switched to Pro Balanced by southern states feed.  The 28/18 blend.  its 22.50 a bag at B&B supply in Thomaston.   My dogs didnt get the runs and their poop stayed about the same.  One of my dogs has been wound up like a nine day clock since I switched.  Bassfishga I know there is a southernstates dealer in close to you but I cant remember the name.


----------



## Retired Army Guy (Dec 3, 2008)

I switched to "Houn' Dawg"” Performance Blend” about 2 years ago.  ADM alliance makes it or sells it I’m not sure of the relationship. It’s just over $20 a bag with tax.  My dogs don’t have the runs or constipation.  They have good coats and good energy.  
I do not like their “maintenance blend” it makes the dogs poop more.  I just feed a lot less of the Performance Blend in the summer and then a lot more in winter when they are much more active.
Any time you switch a dog’s food they are more than likely going to have poop issues until they get used to it.  You need to wait a couple weeks before casting judgment.


----------



## jessicay (Dec 3, 2008)

Retired Army Guy said:


> I switched to "Houn' Dawg"” Performance Blend” about 2 years ago.  ADM alliance makes it or sells it I’m not sure of the relationship. It’s just over $20 a bag with tax.  My dogs don’t have the runs or constipation.  They have good coats and good energy.
> I do not like their “maintenance blend” it makes the dogs poop more.  I just feed a lot less of the Performance Blend in the summer and then a lot more in winter when they are much more active.
> Any time you switch a dog’s food they are more than likely going to have poop issues until they get used to it.  You need to wait a couple weeks before casting judgment.



I wrote in my thread that I used it for about 6 months. And they never got use to it. I though they would get use to it, I liked it cause they ate alot less and one of the kinds were all natural(no bi-products). But I could not stand it (the runs/smell)any longer. So I do not think that I was casting judgment too soon!


----------



## will hunt 4 food (Dec 3, 2008)

jessicay said:


> I wrote in my thread that I used it for about 6 months. And they never got use to it. I though they would get use to it, I liked it cause they ate alot less and one of the kinds were all natural(no bi-products). But I could not stand it (the runs/smell)any longer. So I do not think that I was casting judgment too soon!



Same here, I've only given it 1.5 months though. That is still long enough. The diamond isn't much cheaper for me just better availability. That is the only reason I switched from BG.
I'm interested in the sportsmix I'll have to look into it and see if I can get it any easier.


----------



## GA DAWG (Dec 3, 2008)

Some of yall are talking about Black Gold being so high..How high is it now where you are? Its 22.50 here for the black bag..Thats at a couple of places..Maybe yall just need to shop around some..


----------



## waterdogs (Dec 3, 2008)

Purina Pro Plan has now cut the weight of the food to 35 lbs. Use to have 37.5 lbs. The price stayed the same. I buy Black Gold at Southern Outdoors here in Banks Co. He sells the yellow bag for 23.80 thats with tax. and the black bag for 25.30 with tax.  I have some guys at work that run coon dogs and they feed Joy. He sells it also, but Im sticking to Black Gold.


----------



## jessicay (Dec 3, 2008)

will hunt 4 food said:


> Same here, I've only given it 1.5 months though. That is still long enough. The diamond isn't much cheaper for me just better availability. That is the only reason I switched from BG.
> I'm interested in the sportsmix I'll have to look into it and see if I can get it any easier.



Do you raise dogs, are just have pets, or hog dogs?


----------



## Retired Army Guy (Dec 3, 2008)

jessicay said:


> I wrote in my thread that I used it for about 6 months. And they never got use to it. I though they would get use to it, I liked it cause they ate alot less and one of the kinds were all natural(no bi-products). But I could not stand it (the runs/smell)any longer. So I do not think that I was casting judgment too soon!


What the.......  the quote was totally generic and general.  Neither you nor any one else was mentioned.  I’m sorry you felt it was directed towards you.


----------



## Daddy Rabbit Kennels (Dec 3, 2008)

*``````````````````````````Rabbit Tracks Ever where```````````````>*

I have tried them all, Sportmix is what I been using for well over a year, my dealer give me a break, on the price as I use about three bags a week.

Black Gold, is also good, but have to drive a good ways to pick it up.

D.R.~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~>


----------



## will hunt 4 food (Dec 3, 2008)

jessicay said:


> Do you raise dogs, are just have pets, or hog dogs?


Just pets, 3 of them. All females that come to my house get fixed anymore I used to breed treeing walkers, my health stopped me from hunting for awhile and I quit.Too much work.


----------



## will hunt 4 food (Dec 3, 2008)

GA DAWG said:


> Some of yall are talking about Black Gold being so high..How high is it now where you are? Its 22.50 here for the black bag..Thats at a couple of places..Maybe yall just need to shop around some..


Thats all I pay . I just have to go to Forsyth or Sunnyside to get it with no other reason to go there. Won't hurt so bad now that gas ain't $4 a gallon, but still adds to the cost of a bag.


----------



## bassfishga (Dec 4, 2008)

GA DAWG said:


> Some of yall are talking about Black Gold being so high..How high is it now where you are? Its 22.50 here for the black bag..Thats at a couple of places..Maybe yall just need to shop around some..





will hunt 4 food said:


> Thats all I pay . I just have to go to Forsyth or Sunnyside to get it with no other reason to go there. Won't hurt so bad now that gas ain't $4 a gallon, but still adds to the cost of a bag.



That's all you pay at Sunnyside? That guy must not like me because last time I went it was $27.50 per bag.


----------



## will hunt 4 food (Dec 4, 2008)

Thats what I pay in Forsyth, I haven't been to Sunnyside in over a year.
The feed stores here say the distributor doesn't come past Griffin. I think they just don't want to stock it.


----------



## jessicay (Dec 4, 2008)

Tuff, I know you said that you used purina pro plan. I went out today to get some dog food. I actually went to get black and gold or sports mix(still don't know who makes it). But TS did not sell either. So I went to look back at the purina pro plan and it was around 38.00 dollars for 37.5. And I have a hard time paying 40 dollars for a bag of dog food that to be honest we go though about 80 to 100 pounds a week.

So my question is we have about the same amount of dogs how long does one bag the purina pro plan last you?


----------



## will hunt 4 food (Dec 4, 2008)

jessicay said:


> I have a hard time paying 40 dollars for a bag of dog food that to be honest we go though about 80 to 100 pounds a week.


That's another reason I only have 3, really 2, 1 don't eat enough to know he's here. I commend y'all, I'll just enjoy the product of people like you all's labor from now on.


----------



## jessicay (Dec 4, 2008)

will hunt 4 food said:


> That's another reason I only have 3, really 2, 1 don't eat enough to know he's here. I commend y'all, I'll just enjoy the product of people like you all's labor from now on.



Yea, Will as much as I hate Diamond, I picked me up three bags today. TS had it cheaper than there cheap brand. I got three bags of the black bag for 17.99 a 50lb bag. I figured I would give it one more shot, seeing they did not carry what I was looking for.


----------



## thomas williams (Dec 4, 2008)

will hunt 4 food said:


> Thats what I pay in Forsyth, I haven't been to Sunnyside in over a year.
> The feed stores here say the distributor doesn't come past Griffin. I think they just don't want to stock it.



Where do you buy your dog food at in Forsyth?


----------



## GA DAWG (Dec 4, 2008)

Black Gold came off 50 cents this week!!! 22 a bag now!! Diamond high energy is 18...


----------



## will hunt 4 food (Dec 4, 2008)

thomas williams said:


> Where do you buy your dog food at in Forsyth?


Forsyth feed & seed right off the square.


----------



## jessicay (Dec 5, 2008)

GA DAWG said:


> Black Gold came off 50 cents this week!!! 22 a bag now!! Diamond high energy is 18...




why did you have to tell me that about the diamond, I was thinking I got a really good deal today on my dog food.


----------



## GA DAWG (Dec 5, 2008)

jessicay said:


> why did you have to tell me that about the diamond, I was thinking I got a really good deal today on my dog food.


How much you paying? I went to get feed today.Was gonna buy my regular 3 bags of Black gold..He said I might wanna hold off..Its supposed to drop in price again next week.


----------



## jessicay (Dec 5, 2008)

GA DAWG said:


> How much you paying? I went to get feed today.Was gonna buy my regular 3 bags of Black gold..He said I might wanna hold off..Its supposed to drop in price again next week.




I got a bag of the diamond hi-energy for 17.99 on Thursday at TS.


----------



## GA DAWG (Dec 5, 2008)

Well you got it a 1 cent cheaper than I can..That is a good deal!!!


----------



## jessicay (Dec 5, 2008)

I guess now days we have to count are pennies!!


----------



## bassfishga (Dec 5, 2008)

jessicay said:


> I got a bag of the diamond hi-energy for 17.99 on Thursday at TS.



Yeah,I missed the sale. I got a bag today it is back up to $21.99 now.


----------



## adebord30183 (Dec 7, 2008)

I have quiet a few dogs and feed the Diamond Sporting Dog Mix and get at TSC for 18.99 a bag. Not alot of stool and really makes my dogs hunt harder and stay slicker than any feed I have tried. Its the green bag


----------



## TallyHo (Dec 8, 2008)

Hey adebord30183 did your dogs get the runs for a couple of days when you started them on the diamond....


----------



## jwalker (Dec 9, 2008)

I feel all of you guys My dogs eat a 40lb bag or diamond performance (black and purple bag) a week. The price has really gone up so I made a switch to Pride 24/20 (black bag) this food is not bad and my labs actually like it more because the kibble is tiny and they are gobblers.
The diamond was almost $30.00 a 40lb bad from Tractor Supply
The Pride is almost $19.00 for 50lb bag from Roache Farm and Garden.
Give it a shot folks! I am the most picky person in the world about feeding my dogs
I feed 3 hunting dogs, a protection dog, little house feller, and my police service dog this food.  They all eat 2 1/2 cups a day but the little insider she eats when she gets good and ready.


----------



## will hunt 4 food (Dec 10, 2008)

I would be talking to somebody at TS they sell it for about $18 here.
Alls good here now, a new hardware store just opened about 5 miles away and they carry BG.


----------



## Jody Hawk (Dec 11, 2008)

My dogs are doing good on this new food. I haven't noticed any increased pooping and they eat it well and they're just as slick as ever. I think I'm gonna stick with it.


----------

